# Itchy Skin



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently switched my girls to adult food, I make sure it was chicken and rice just like the puppy food formula, but now all 3 have seemed to develop the itchies!. Any advice that you could give me on how to help that? I give them blue and thought about switching to the TOTW Pacific Stream, bit I really like the nutritional values that Blue has so that was a fleeting thought lol. Is there a supplement I could add to help with the itchies?


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I recently started to transition Snoops from Royal Canin Puppy to HALO Spots Stew Chicken Adult. About the same time, he also got the itchies... mind you, he had fleas about a week before. 

I noticed bumps (hives) all along his chin and neck, and head. Took him to the vet - she said allergies. Most likely FAD (flea allergy) and put him on Benadryl. Snoops weighs 6.5 lbs and takes 1/4 tablet, twice daily of Benadryl 25mg. He also takes antibiotics because some of the hives got infected from his scratching.

So monitor your pups and their itching .. you don't want it getting infected. Perhaps its best to take them to the vet?

I also got an email from Only Natural Pet Store (whom I subscribe to) and it's all about treating skin allergies and itches the natural way:

Allergies are becoming increasingly common and troublesome in dogs. Holistic veterinarians generally attribute this increase to factors such as environmental toxins (household cleaning products, for example), mass produced conventional dog food with unhealthy ingredients (what you find at the grocery store or large pet store chains), over vaccination, and overall greater stress on the immune system caused by these and other issues. Whatever the cause, you'll probably notice it if your dog exhibits the most common symptoms of allergies - excessive scratching, licking, and paw chewing.

Fortunately, allergies can be effectively treated with a natural, holistic approach. Although a conventional veterinarian's first recommendation will likely be to put your dog on steroids, this is not the best approach for their long term health. It is also an example of the usual conventional medicine approach of treating symptoms rather than causes. With the appropriate diet and complementary natural remedies, you can effectively treat both the symptoms and the cause (an unbalanced immune system) of allergies.

The most common triggers of allergic reactions are inhalants (things your dog breathes in), food, and fleas. Food and fleas are things that we have some control over. If you suspect food allergies, there are many options for a healthy diet based on ingredients that are less likely to cause allergic reactions. If you suspect fleas, the obvious approach is to try to keep fleas away from your dog. Environmental triggers such as pollen or air pollution are out of our control, but that doesn't mean the allergies can't be managed. In all cases, it is best to use a multi-pronged approach that includes a healthy diet along with supplements and herbs to balance the immune system and ease the symptoms.

Our Holistic Healthcare Library contains a great article outlining the natural approach to managing all types of allergies, so please take a moment to read through it: Treating Itchy Skin and Allergies Naturally

Remedies for Treating Allergies Naturally:

Only Natural Pet Immune Balance
A blend of plant-derived sterols & sterolins used to help balance immune functions. Especially helpful for allergies & autoimmune disorders.


Only Natural Pet Aller-Free 7 Herbal Formula
The herbs in this formula have been carefully selected for their supportive properties specifically targeting the lungs and respiratory system.


Only Natural Pet Vital Digest
This natural formula provides the necessary digestive enzymes that are destroyed in the normal processing of canned and dry foods.


Only Natural Pet Skin Wellness
An herbal remedy for skin health with ingredients from Chinese and Western traditions for skin issues related to allergies, and other skin and coat problems.


Only Natural Pet Pure Salmon Oil
Our salmon oil is purified through molecular distillation, a process that removes all toxins, as well as most of the fish smell. An excellent source of Omega-3 essential fatty acids, important for skin and coat health.


Only Natural Pet Herbal Ointment
An ointment of healing herbs that can be used on a wide range of skin irritations like hot spots, abrasions and superficial skin infections.


Only Natural Pet Blood & System Herbal Formula
An excellent blood cleansing formula that rids the blood vessels, lymphatics, and muscles of toxic materials while toning the muscles.

Nature's Herbs for Pets Allergy Relief
Helps strengthen and support your pet's body against allergies. Safe and effective for common allergy symptoms.


----------

